# Hawaii 5-0 on Sunday the 23rd?



## sieglinde

My Tivo Guide has gotten as far as Sunday January 23rd and shows a new episode of Hawaii 5-0. I am mystified as to why but at least it doesn't seem to have interfered with anything.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Did you look on CBS website? Mystify might of ended there.


AFC championship game on just before it.


----------



## sieglinde

I better check the schedule again and pad if needed but I doubt it since I live on the West Coast. Any overage of the game can be absorbed by local news.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

ooh, thanks for the reminder to pad....


----------



## sieglinde

Hawaii 5-0 is normally on Monday so something weird is happening on Monday the 24th. Football is only on Saturday's and Sundays right now.


----------



## trainman

sieglinde said:


> Hawaii 5-0 is normally on Monday so something weird is happening on Monday the 24th.


A "Hawaii Five-O" repeat is airing in its regular time slot on the 24th.


----------



## sieglinde

I wonder if they are testing the Sunday time slot.


----------



## phox_mulder

sieglinde said:


> I wonder if they are testing the Sunday time slot.


Right after the AFC championship game, probably trying to get new viewers.

phox


----------



## SorenTodd

And if I'm not mistaken, H5O will air right after the football game in every single time zone. So yes, padding will be essential.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Like i said in 2nd Post, AFC game (CBS's biggest game of year) is on before it. 

Just like Fox is doing with GLEE after the superbowl, CBS is putting it's most hyped show after their big game.


----------



## sieglinde

Their normal timeslot is Monday not Sunday so they are dealing with the football game on purpose. I wonder why?


----------



## phox_mulder

sieglinde said:


> Their normal timeslot is Monday not Sunday so they are dealing with the football game on purpose. I wonder why?


Get viewers, plain and simple.

If CBS had the Superbowl this year, they'd put Hawaii 5-0 on after, but they don't, so they're putting in on after the 2nd biggest game of the year.

phox


----------



## sieglinde

Oh, so the non-sports fans or non-football fans have to monitor these games to be sure to get Hawaii 5-0? Oh, crap!!! I just checked my To do list and Hawaii 5-0 is on at 7 pm in the Los Angeles TV area. Right after the game!!!! I padded it by an hour. 
Everyone knows that games can run over and they usually want to have at least a half hour to discuss it afterwards. Since the winner goes to the Superbowl, I suspect they will not cut the post-game show.
(I have no dog in this fight because there is not a single team west of the Rockies to root for)


----------



## Hercules67

I just thought about this... With the new Overtime RULES in the NFL it might be necessary to pad for more than 1 hour.


----------



## bigpuma

sieglinde said:


> Oh, so the non-sports fans or non-football fans have to monitor these games to be sure to get Hawaii 5-0? Oh, crap!!! I just checked my To do list and Hawaii 5-0 is on at 7 pm in the Los Angeles TV area. Right after the game!!!! I padded it by an hour.
> Everyone knows that games can run over and they usually want to have at least a half hour to discuss it afterwards. Since the winner goes to the Superbowl, I suspect they will not cut the post-game show.
> (I have no dog in this fight because there is not a single team west of the Rockies to root for)


I would say pad it by more just in case. The playoff games tend to run over even more with longer commercial breaks and there is always the possibility of overtime. It sounds like they are putting this on right after the game to try and pull in new viewers.


----------



## sieglinde

Or honk off the loyal viewers by putting it after a game that many won't even know is on TV.


----------



## Mister B

Was the game actually over early? I sat down to watch Hawaii 5-0 yesterday and had only recorded the last 12 minutes of the episode. The show must have started 48 minutes early. I would expect a late start but not early.


----------



## sieglinde

I am in the Pacific Time zone and Hawaii 5.0 ended at about 8:13 or so. Since the show was shown right after the game, I cannot see how that could happen in any time zone. Are you in the Central time zone, sometimes their TV scheduling is weird? Oh, I just noticed that you live in Texas. They do weird things with the Central Time Zone. Evidently the show is shown on Hulu or somewhere else with full episodes.


----------



## Mister B

Actually, El Paso Texas is in the Mountain Time Zone. I had it to start on Sunday at 8:59 PM, so if it ended at 8:13 for you that would have been 9:13 for me, which is what happened. Maybe the guide should have shown that it was comming on at 8:00 PM for us.


----------



## sieglinde

Mountain time is never mentioned on any advertisment for a show. I bet Tribune was off also. I first noticed it was on at 7 pm local time when I was looking at my todo list.


----------



## astrohip

In the Central time zone (Houston), it started at 8:14, ended an hour later. So it started 14 minutes late. (I padded an hour.)


----------



## Mister B

OK, normally our shows here in El Paso are tape delayed one hour from the Eastern/Central feed. So, if it started at 8:13 in Houston and also here as well as 7:13 in California this must have been the case. So, obviously the game was not over early but the guide was wrong. No bid deal, I will catch it on the re-run.


----------



## markbox

So did I miss a new episode or a repeat? DVR did not record 5-O this week.


----------



## astrohip

It was a new episode, but it was broadcast on Sunday after a football game, instead of Monday.


----------



## markbox

Burn in hell CBS  ;-)


----------



## sieglinde

I agree. Now it is a bunch of repeats.


----------



## markbox

They should have shown it in its normal time slot as well so that those of us already watching didn't miss it. I'll check my Comcast DVR on-demand, perhaps I can find it there. And no, I don't want to watch it via the internet.


----------



## sieglinde

I don't know why they just didn't repeat it on the next Monday. There are those who view the game and those who don't. If they thought they would get more football fans to watch the show, that is weird. I suspect those who are interested have already checked out the show earlier. Usually NEW programs are shown after important games.
I haven't checked out what is showing after the Superbowl.


----------



## Grey Griffin

This may shed some light on why the networks put shows on after big games like the AFC title game and the Super Bowl. The AFC game was #1 for the week with 54.9 million viewers. That is slightly more than double what #2 American Idol drew at 26.2 million.

The Hawaii Five-0 ep that aired after the game was #5 with 19.3 million. That is about 6 million more than the premiere of the show and about 8 million more than the show has averaged thus far. The rerun that ran the next night came in at 17, up from 36 the previous week. This is a rare occasion where TV execs may know what they're doing by moving the show for the night.


----------



## lambertman

I'm always baffled when people DON'T understand what a good idea it is to put shows on after playoff football games.


----------



## sieglinde

Maybe those folks don't watch NFL games.  and are unaware of their existance until it affects the TV schedule. (I live in the west so I am rarely affected except when Hawaii 5.0 is on the wrong day)


----------

